# Teaching HEEL/NOT PULLING once and for all????????



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

Ok.. Blitz hasn't really had to do much leash walking in the past 3 years (except the vet) because we lived on a 4 lane road and there was no place to walk him. I am moving in with my mom for a few months while we sell our house and Blitz cant come inside (







) so I will be walking him around her subdivision as much as possible.

I have a BAD knee and a 3 year old and a 108lb dog.. who likes to pull even with the prong on. I give him a snap correction when he starts to get ahead of me, if he gets excited I put him in a down and let him calm down, but he goes right back to pulling. 
I have seen people say, if dog is getting ahead/pulling move backwards quickly so dog learns to watch you for signals etc.
Well, with my knee, I'm doing good to walk forward at all.. forget backwards quickly.

I went and bought a Gentle Leader from walmart, and it works great, no pulling, can walk with a relaxed lead just like I want...BUT.. I want a TRAINED dog not a dog who doesn't pull beacuse some strap is around his nose. My dream is to walk him with just a flat collar, no pulling..

I have even thought of having a trainer come out or a few lessons to help out... tips anyone?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the gentle leader works because it is the dog's nature to pull against the leash, and this puts pressure on the BACK of the head. This circumvents their instinct to pull against pressure.
I think you have found a good solution and with your knee, you not getting injured is the number one priority. 
This hopefully can be an intermediate measure for you, but if you are not able to accomplish with training what you can with the gentle leader, then at least you won't have to get pulled around.
My dog is so high drive that I am convinced I'll always need some sort of power steering with her. Right now we either do the GL for walks, or the prong. At the moment the prong is our device of choice, but the GL works, and we use that when the kids walk her.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Teaching HEEL/NOT PULLING once and for all????*

I hear you. I have a terrible back (two surgeries so far and another in the near future). My dogs cannot pull.

I'm wondering if you have the prong properly fit. Here's a link.http://www.leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm

GSDs have a lot of fur, so it my need to be tighter than you now fit it. If you can get two fingers under it and it's snug enough to stay tight and up against their ears, it's right and will work.

In the beginning, you need a lot of patience to break the forge ahead habit. I start by refusing to walk forward when the dog moves ahead. No need to walk backward, just stop and turn and face the other direction. Think of yourself as a post...
Your pup will probably be back at your side. 

Then, and only then, go forward.

For a while you may not be going as far forward as often as you're turning - a dizzying







(sorry) experience.

It works but, like a lot of training, isn't automatic for a while. 

I'm don't personally like the using head halters. I have tried them in the past and I understand some like and advocate them. No argument if they work for you and your dog.
http://www.flyingdogpress.com/headhalters.html


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Teaching HEEL/NOT PULLING once and for all????*

Use ZYPs Post method but without the prong collar. You don't walk anywhere if he's pulling. He pulls because it gets him what he wants. Your first few walks will go not very far and take much time. (So they are short and long at the same time!) Keep your sense of humor and firmly plant your butt!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Teaching HEEL/NOT PULLING once and for all????*

Wow have I made myself dizzy with turning and not going forward. This does take alot of time and patience but it will work. Don't forget to work on eye contact too. The dog should learn to look to you for direction.


----------

